# Gerbils :(



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I went to clean Optimus and Bumblee out this morning. Bought them some sand to see if they like it, and they were both cold in their cage  

My daughter is absolutely devestated.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh no. Any idea what caused it?

I assume you've checked to make sure they're not hibernating?
xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh hun, I'm so sorry for your daughter & you 
have you had them long & where did they come from? I remember a thread last weekend about someone losing gerbils, I think it was sudden as well. They came from Pets at Home


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.

As mentioned already, have you checked they are not just hibernating?

If you have, then I am really sorry to hear you lost both together.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats bizarre losing both together.How long have you had them?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just to clear up my use of the word "hibernating".

Gerbils do not hibernate in the tradional sense, put can go into a prolonged sleep if they get cold. This can be reversed by warming them up.

A common way to tell the difference if they are sleeping due to cold or are dead, is how stiff they are, almost rock hard/stuffed looking means more than likely they are dead. If they are moveable/not so stiff then they are more likely cold and gone into a deeper than normal sleep.

If you suspect they may be sleeping due to cold then wrap them in a towel and place them near a heat source. They should start to come around after a while.

Sorry if this is teaching you to suck eggs.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> Just to clear up my use of the word "hibernating".
> 
> Gerbils do not hibernate in the tradional sense, put can go into a prolonged sleep if they get cold. This can be reversed by warming them up.
> 
> ...


thanks for clarifying, as I wasn't sure if gerbils were hibernators or not


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I lost two mice together one night, they had always lived together and I still think one gave up when she saw the other one had died. Really am sorry to hear about their passing, run free at the bridge little ones x.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your gerbils.
Sleep tight little ones x x x


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP little gerbils


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I got them in April last year from Pets at Home.

They were definately gone, I could pick them up to bury them and they were rock hard


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry! ):

I lost two of my Gerbils last week - They were from Pets at Home too.


----------

